
Intrinsic: An Open-Source, Cross-Platform Vulkan Game Engine - Jarlakxen
http://www.intrinsic-engine.com/intrinsic-available/
======
speps
A game engine is mostly tools, foundations (containers, serialisation),
gameplay frameworks (entities, components, AI). This is not a game engine by
my definition if it's marketed as "Vulkan only". Also, I have the feeling that
every game should look different and have its own art direction, being able to
switch the whole rendering pipeline is essential. Why not contribute to
bgfx[1] really? It's a "Graphics API", not a "game engine"...

[1] [https://github.com/bkaradzic/bgfx](https://github.com/bkaradzic/bgfx)

------
swsieber
Cached copy:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:a-ZEjYA...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:a-ZEjYAwxRsJ:www.intrinsic-
engine.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
corysama
also [https://github.com/begla/Intrinsic](https://github.com/begla/Intrinsic)

------
BoorishBears
Linux section says it's coming soon.

Android says almost the same in even less certain terms.

OSX not even mentioned.

VS based builds.

Is this really cross platform?

~~~
executesorder66
> OSX not even mentioned.

That's because OSX does not support Vulkan.

But yeah, I hate it when projects claim to be cross-platform but what they
really mean is "hope to be cross platform one day"

~~~
erichocean
> _OSX does not support Vulkan_

[https://moltengl.com/](https://moltengl.com/)

~~~
ovao
Is it really accurate to describe this as a "Vulkan implementation", or would
it instead be considered a "Vulkan wrapper/translation layer"? It appears to
be the latter:

 _MoltenVK is an implementation of Vulkan that runs on Apple 's Metal graphics
framework._

------
tubs
Just having taken a very quick look through the source, you should not really
be doing individual memory allocations per-resource.

------
floopidydoopidy
Is Visual Studio truly a requirement? If so, no thanks.

~~~
MildlySerious
Isn't VS the way to go for building the Windows version for many projects? Are
there ways around it?

~~~
floopidydoopidy
Because it says 'Cross-Platform' and is anything but with that requirement.

~~~
cma
It says it is early and linux support is coming soon. It is open source, so
you can help speed up the linux support.

------
RayDonnelly
Most games developers won't touch GPL3, why not LGPL? Also should games
engines really have *Player.cpp/.h files?

~~~
ktta
From the home page:

OPEN SOURCE Intrinsic is available to the public domain under the GPL v3. If
you’re interested in licensing Intrinsic for your commercial or closed-source
project (without the restricitions of the GPL), just contact me.

~~~
floatboth
that's... a weird usage of the words "public domain"

also for some reason Qt is listed as a "proprietary" dependency in the readme

~~~
ktta
That's maybe because, since he's also selling commercial license, Qt must be
paid for(Qt is only LGPL/GPL for OSS). Some people refer to anything not
"completely" free to use, as proprietary.

It funny because his software would be "proprietary" in case that's what he
actually meant.

